# How long before Uber/Lyft employs this technology?



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

[HEADING=2]Amazon driver quits, saying the final straw was the company's new AI-powered cameras that can sense when workers yawn or don't use a seatbelt








[/HEADING]

The Thomson Reuters Foundation published a report Friday about an Amazon driver in Denver for whom the company's constant artificial-intelligence-driven surveillance proved to be too much.

Vic, who asked the Thomson Reuters Foundation to use only his first name "for fear of retaliation," this month quit his job delivering packages for the tech giant.

He started work in 2019 and saw Amazon's policies change to include more active means of surveillance. First there was an app tracking his route, and then the company wanted pictures of him at the beginning of each shift on another app, he told the foundation.

But the breaking point came, he told the Thomson Reuters Foundation, when Amazon announced that it would be installing AI cameras in its fleet of vehicles.

Insider reported in February that Amazon was equipping all delivery vehicles with AI camera systems called Driveri, manufactured by a company called Netradyne. The cameras are always on and scan drivers' body language, the speed of the vehicle, and even drowsiness. The system then uses "automated verbal alerts" to tell drivers if a violation has been detected.

When Amazon announced the policy change and gave its drivers a deadline to agree to the surveillance protocols, Vic told Thomson Reuters Foundation that he decided to put in his notice.

"It was both a privacy violation, and a breach of trust," he told the foundation. He also said that the company requiring drivers to agree to constant surveillance in order to do their jobs seemed like "a sort of coercion."

Amazon told Insider in February that driver footage is not automatically available to Amazon and that the "live feed" is only triggered after a safety or policy violation is detected. Amazon did not immediately respond to a request for comment on this story.

Amazon responded to Insider's request for comment about the foundation's story with a statement saying: "We are investing in safety across our operations and recently started rolling out industry leading camera-based safety technology across our delivery fleet. This technology will provide drivers real-time alerts to help them stay safe when they are on the road."

The company also included positive driver testimonials.

The tech giant is facing scrutiny for its employee tracking and surveillance in warehouses as a contentious union election in the company's Bessemer, Alabama, warehouse draws national attention to Amazon's working conditions.

https://www.businessinsider.com/amazon-ai-camera-delivery-tracking-tech-bezos-2021-3?amp


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Read George Orwell's "1984".
Big Brother is always watching.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> Read George Orwell's "1984".
> Big Brother is always watching.


Yeah this technology was already being installed in Semi Trucks back in 2016 when I left. Before that as early as 2010 many major companies had braking mitigate systems like Bendex Wingman installed and Rumble Strip sensors that stop the truck and alert the dispatch if it senses danger.

https://www.bendix.com/en/products/acb/wingmanadvanced_1.jsp


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Uber will pay for the camera and install? That's funny.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

SHalester said:


> Uber will pay for the camera and install? That's funny.


No they will just use your own camera i.e more selfies. You look tired according to their facial identification system, you are offline.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> No they will just use your own camera i.e more selfies. Y


cell phone cameras so aren't AI powered.

I guess that would be fair. My other gig uses a bunch of the cell's sensors to detect speeding, hard breaking, hard turns (I kid you not). When driving for them I get a weekly report card with grades for each (again, not kidding). I always get C or less on 'hard turns'. Geez, if you have a nice car, very nice tires and a nearly 360 degree highway onramp one must have fun with that ability....but never with a pax. They do monitor while on the WAY to a pickup, tho; never felt that was right. oh well. They pay more, so that makes it all right, I guess.



Safety ScoreExcellent_Thank you for your dedication to safe driving!_

Hard BrakingExcellent_Thank you for your dedication to safe driving!_

AccelerationExcellent_Thank you for your dedication to safe driving!_

Phone UsageExcellent_Thank you for your dedication to safe driving!_

SpeedingExcellent_Thank you for your dedication to safe driving!_

Hard TurnsFair


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Lissetti said:


> [HEADING=2]Amazon driver quits, saying the final straw was the company's new AI-powered cameras that can sense when workers yawn or don't use a seatbelt
> 
> View attachment 578099
> [/HEADING]
> ...


That Camera would be getting the MIDDLE FINGER every 15 minutes !


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

SHalester said:


> cell phone cameras so aren't AI powered.


No, I mean Uber wasn't going to use the exact same technology. They aren't going to use AI on drivers unless they are working on replacing them entirely with Autonomous Vehicles. I bet the pandemic moved that project off the back burner.

But yeah, sorta like the technology your other gig uses.

State Farm already uses something similar. Its optional only at this time.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> No, I mean Uber was going to use the exact same technology.


like a web cam? My 'other' gig prohibits them. Yippee.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

SHalester said:


> like a web cam? My 'other' gig prohibits them. Yippee.


I meant to type "wasn't."

They will not use the same AI technology as the Amazon drivers have. Too much money. Uber is all about saving pennies. They will use the selfie system. Although when and what triggers the frequency of that..I don't know.


----------



## OC-Moe (Oct 6, 2018)

you'll know the robots won once flatulence sensors are installed, then it's game over for reals


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

OC-Moe said:


> you'll know the robots won once flatulence sensors are installed, then it's game over for reals


They will haul you off quietly in the middle of the night for " Illegally Producing Excess Greenhouse Gasses".
You will be " Eliminated" for the Greater Good" in the " GLOBAL WARMING GREEN CAMPAIGN".

THE EUTHANASIA VAN WILL COME FOR YOU.





















These will be Bidens " Green Jobs".


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

Fast forward to 2030...


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

RideShare_Hustler said:


> Fast forward to 2030...
> 
> View attachment 578169


The TRANSHUMANISTS will NOT REST

UNTIL HIVE MENTALITY IS ACHIEVED !


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Just point the camera at 'the moon'.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

I have no idea why anyone works for Amazon other than purely for survival. No one that can afford or choose to not work there should work there. Companies that work like this just need to go full automation already. Stop subjecting humans to this. Humans are not meant for this type of efficiency monitoring. 


RideShare_Hustler said:


> Fast forward to 2030...
> 
> View attachment 578169


People are literally going to need to be borgs to keep up with Amazon's dystopian work practices.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

More reason I have no sympathy for Jeff B&#129313;zo.
He's turning his workers into robots-- and I mean the original meaning of the word _robot.

"Robot is drawn from an old Church Slavonic word, robota, for "servitude," "forced labor" or "drudgery." The word, which also has cognates in German, Russian, Polish and Czech, was a product of the central European system of serfdom by which a tenant's rent was paid for in forced labor or service."_

Next technology to be deployed in Amazon vans: AI-driven cattle prods.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

>>He's turning his workers into robots-

What’s the matter with robots?
We’re going to have to place you went to what we like to call “the basket of deplorables”


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Lissetti said:


> [HEADING=2]don't use a seatbelt[/HEADING]


I guess that I would be sacked quickly



Lissetti said:


> The company also included *bought and paid for* positive driver testimonials.


FIFY


UberBastid said:


> Read George Orwell's "1984". Big Brother is always watching.









SHalester said:


> I guess that would be fair.
> ​









tohunt4me said:


> That Camera would be getting the MIDDLE FINGER every 15 minutes !


You have been reading too many of @New2This ' posts.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> That Camera would be getting the MIDDLE FINGER every 15 minutes !





Another Uber Driver said:


> You have been reading too many of @New2This ' posts.


You referencing my verification pictures?

















I've done it so often if I didn't flip them off I'd get deactivated for having someone else using my account.



OC-Moe said:


> you'll know the robots won once flatulence sensors are installed, then it's game over for reals


AOC would want to try me as a war criminal if I had an ass gas sensor.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

New2This said:


> You referencing my verification pictures?
> 
> View attachment 578349
> View attachment 578351
> ...


Careful now. Remember how I got deactivated from Uber (until I went down to the GLH.)

I took my verification photo in full Honey Badger makeup. (Halloween. )


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

New2This said:


> You referencing my verification pictures?


.....................those.................................Now that we must take a mask photograph, every time that I get the security photograph, I give the Rockefeller Salute. I had to take a security photograph on Gr*yft* last week, which was something new. Their security protocol is worse than F*ub*a*r*'s and the analyser that they use rejects almost every photograph. I have had to hit the Hub twice, because after it rejects so many photographs on Gr*yft*, it locks you out of your account. I gave them the Rockefeller Salute, as well.

The lady at the Hub asked me why I did it. I told her that the protocol was overly annoying, had too many hoops, always came at an inconvenient time and that most especially, their technology is not adequate to the task. As a result, legitimate photographs get rejected.

If either platform is going to do a security check, it should do so when you first sign ON for the day. It should not lock you out of the account until you jump through the hoops in the middle of the work day. For Gr*yft*'s, you must go inside your home and have ideal conditions to photograph both sides of your licence and take your photograph. If your conditions are even a micron less than ideal, it will reject the photograph.

Both platforms use inferior technology as it is. If they are going to do this, they should abandon their security protocols. These TNCs remind me of the suburban cab companies where *everything* is done at the maximum _inconvenience_ of the *driver*. I escaped from that when I went to hack in the city. Now, I am back to my starting point with F*ub*a*r* and Gr*yft*..


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Lissetti said:


> [HEADING=2]Amazon driver quits, saying the final straw was the company's new AI-powered cameras that can sense when workers yawn or don't use a seatbelt[/HEADING]
> [HEADING=2][/HEADING]
> [HEADING=2]
> View attachment 578099
> ...


I don't see how UberLyft could require this in the US, given that we are classed as independent contractors.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I don't see how UberLyft could require this in the US, given that we are classed as independent contractors.


The only way they could "require" it at the moment, is by rolling out a new safety requirement for using their platform, such as they often do without any prior notice, with a whole bunch of text for you to scroll through and accept before you go online.

Then after about 4 hours, I imagine the photo verification screen would pop up. You have to pull over and take a selfie, and then some facial software would determine if you look tired or not. I guess how many more photo verifications the system decides to give you, depends on how tired you look. I don't see Uber getting any ability to tell if you are yawning unless the new safety software allows them to turn on the mic in your phone based on trigger sounds, words, or vehicle movements. (Remember the apps used to tell you if you are speeding or braking too hard.)

Alexa, Ceri, and Portal are Smart devices that already use trigger activation technology and your phone is a Smart device.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

New2This said:


> You referencing my verification pictures?
> 
> View attachment 578349
> View attachment 578351
> ...


 What's going on here? &#129325;


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Mash Ghasem said:


> What's going on here? &#129325;
> 
> View attachment 578581


Windows were open and my dreadlocks were blowing around


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

New2This said:


> Windows were open and my dreadlocks were blowing around


You look a little bit pale for dreds there bubba.

I got a white guy with dreds on one of the trim crews. 
He cracks me up.

I still think our reoccurring spider mite infestations are from his hair.
The other trimmers threaten to hold him down while I spray him with insecticide.

***********

_"Hair" by the Cowsills

She asks him why
"Why I'm a hairy guy?"
I'm hairy noon and nighty-night night
My hair is a fright
I'm hairy high and low

But don't ask me why
'Cause he don't know
It's not for lack of bread
Like the Grateful Dead

Darlin'
Gimme a head with hair
Long, beautiful hair
Shining, gleaming
Streaming, flaxen, waxen
Give me down to there (Hair!)
Shoulder length or longer hair (Hair!)
Here baby, there mama
Everywhere daddy daddy
Hair (Hair! Hair! Hair! Hair! Hair! Hair!)

Grow it, show it
Long as I can grow it
My hair
I let it fly in the breeze
And get caught in the trees
Give a home for the fleas in my hair
A home for fleas
A hive for the buzzin' bees (buzzin' beeeeeeeesssss)
A nest for birds
There ain't no words
For the beauty, the splendor, the wonder
Of my...
Hair (Hair! Hair! Hair! Hair! Hair! Hair!)

Grow it, show it
Long as I can grow it
My hair
I want it long, straight, curly, fuzzy
Snaggy, shaggy, ratsy, matsy
Oily, greasy, fleecy
Shining, gleaming, streaming
Flaxen, waxen
Knotted, polka-dotted
Twisted, beaded, braided
Powdered, flowered, and confettied
Bangled, tangled, spangled, and spaghettied!

Oh say can you see
My eyes if you can
Then my hair's too short
Down to here
Down to there
Down to there?
Down to where?

It stops by itself
Don't never have to cut it
'Cause it stops by itself
Oh give me a head with hair
Long, beautiful hair
Shining, gleaming
Streaming, flaxen, waxen
Won't you gimme it down to there (Hair!)
Shoulder length or longer (Hair!)
Here baby, there mama
Everywhere daddy daddy
Hair_


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Lissetti said:


> Yeah this technology was already being installed in Semi Trucks back in 2016 when I left. Before that as early as 2010 many major companies had braking mitigate systems like Bendex Wingman installed and Rumble Strip sensors that stop the truck and alert the dispatch if it senses danger.
> 
> https://www.bendix.com/en/products/acb/wingmanadvanced_1.jsp


The Bendex Wingman was actually a brilliant piece of technology. It was rendered a nuisance however when "potential violation" reports resulted in a call from a "safety &#129313; officer" whose job was to consult truckers about safe driving habits.
These so-called "safety officers" wouldn't even have a clue what the inside of a commercial tractor/trailer looked like, let alone operate one through cities & open roads. The idea that some wet-behind-the-ears desk-dispatcher was capable of telling life-long hard-core veteran truckers how to cross-country navigate large rigs was hilarious.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Uber's Guber said:


> These so-called "safety officers" wouldn't even have a clue what the inside of a commercial tractor/trailer looked like, let alone operate one through cities & open roads. The idea that some wet-behind-the-ears desk-dispatcher was capable of telling life-long hard-core veteran truckers how to cross-country navigate large rigs was hilarious.


Almost like tech brah ******bags that have never actually driven a car trying to make "improvements" to an app used by people driving?


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Uber's Guber said:


> The Bendex Wingman was actually a brilliant piece of technology. It was rendered a nuisance however when "potential violation" reports resulted in a call from a "safety &#129313; officer" whose job was to consult truckers about safe driving habits.
> These so-called "safety officers" wouldn't even have a clue what the inside of a commercial tractor/trailer looked like, let alone operate one through cities & open roads. The idea that some wet-behind-the-ears desk-dispatcher was capable of telling life-long hard-core veteran truckers how to cross-country navigate large rigs was hilarious.


The problem with new technology and transportation companies is they live beta test on drivers before the kinks are worked out. How many drivers are reprimanded for false readings?

For example...One time I was safely following behind another semi truck and had my blinker on to merge right into the heavily occupied exit lane. After several cars went by, one slowed down to let me in. As I turned my wheel to merge into the lane, another car in the further right lane went by. The Bender Wingman spotted the passing car (further away) and slammed on the brakes. The thing about the Bendix Wingman is once it applies the brakes, it stalls the truck for 60 seconds.

I was left stuck in-between two lanes on the freeway for 60 seconds. It's easier to draw a diagram than explain:










Another time I was turning left onto a street on the green left turn arrow. Semis have to swing wide for turns. The Bendix Wingman picked up an electric voltage box on the sidewalk and slammed on the brakes, stalling me in the middle of the intersection as the light turned red.

Did I mention this intersection also had a red light camera?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> they live beta test on drivers before the kinks are worked out.


ding ding ding. I get that on the fair grade for 'hard turns'. When I got my first bad grade I took highway on-ramps SO slow and still got bad grades.

I think because I have my cell on an extended cupholder holder and it 'wiggles'. sheesh.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Years ago, Uber used to give weekly report cards on your driving.

I figure they were still monitoring you, just not giving you the report anymore.

(Screenshot from 2017)












tohunt4me said:


> That Camera would be getting the MIDDLE FINGER every 15 minutes !


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

My prior insurance company told me I was eligible for a discount if I allowed them to use their app in my phone to track my driving style.

I looked the agent right in the eyes with my 1,000 yard stare and told her that there was "no way in hell I am going to give them my data so they can use it against me in a claims situation".............she made a face.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

ANT 7 said:


> My prior insurance company told me I was eligible for a discount if I allowed them to use their app in my phone to track my driving style.
> 
> I looked the agent right in the eyes with my 1,000 yard stare and told her that there was "no way in hell I am going to give them my data so they can use it against me in a claims situation".............she made a face.


I got my insurance renewed recently. Same reaction for me.

They had a discount if I agreed to their monitoring.

It's worth $200/year for my privacy.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

In my case, it was about the same amount actually. Insurance companies are your mortal enemy. They will only lie, and do so all the time.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

ANT 7 said:


> In my case, it was about the same amount actually. Insurance companies are your mortal enemy. They will only lie, and do so all the time.


You would be denied most claims if someone hit you while using this device. When I was rear ended in 2018, I was online. The first thing Uber did was look at my app to see if they could find me at fault for anything. Sucks to be them. It showed I was sitting at a full stop, foot on brake for almost 4 minutes before I was hit. That evidence just helped me but I could imagine the battle had I been moving in any way.


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

They are too cheap to care about driver or passenger safety. They have no stake in the game especially with the high deductibles they offer. Amazon wants responsible, safe, dependable drivers working for them. Uber & Lyft just want a body with a live pulse. They have a standard "It Saddens Our Heart" memo ready for the media every time a passenger or driver gets attacked. They leave a blank spot just to drop in the name of the latest victim and then they hit print.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Lissetti said:


> Careful now. Remember how I got deactivated from Uber (until I went down to the GLH.)
> 
> I took my verification photo in full Honey Badger makeup. (Halloween. )


True story??!!


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

goneubering said:


> True story??!!


Yep true story.

I did it once as a joke and was laughing about the nastygram response from Uber so I did it 3 more times. When the joke was over I tried to upload a real photo and the account was blocked by then. I was told I had to come down to the GLH (and bring 2 forms of ID) to verify who I was. I waited a few months so....yeah. Had to go prove who I am.

I had not only drawn markings on my face but also used temp spray hair color to turn my normally light hair, black with a white stripe down the back.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Lissetti said:


> Yep true story.
> 
> I did it once as a joke and was laughing about the nastygram response from Uber so I did it 3 more times. When the joke was over I tried to upload a real photo and the account was blocked by then. I was told I had to come down to the GLH (and bring 2 forms of ID) to verify who I was. I waited a few months so....yeah. Had to go prove who I am.
> 
> ...


That's fantastic!! Very creative. 

Of course Uber didn't have any humor.


----------



## Hellzbelz (Jun 4, 2020)

Gtown Driver said:


> I have no idea why anyone works for Amazon other than purely for survival. No one that can afford or choose to not work there should work there. Companies that work like this just need to go full automation already. Stop subjecting humans to this. Humans are not meant for this type of efficiency monitoring.
> 
> People are literally going to need to be borgs to keep up with Amazon's dystopian work practices.


Resistance is futile...


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

.....WE are the Borg.


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

Lissetti said:


> [HEADING=2]Amazon driver quits, saying the final straw was the company's new AI-powered cameras that can sense when workers yawn or don't use a seatbelt[/HEADING]
> [HEADING=2][/HEADING]
> [HEADING=2]
> View attachment 578099
> ...


Get a good nights sleep it is good for your health anyway, if Uber started paying what we should get considering expenses and all I wouldn't care, I don't yawn all day because I make sure I sleep well.

I am a excellent driver so the part about monitoring my driving I don't care.


----------

